# WANT TO SEE A HAPPY YOUNG LADY WITH A REAL NICE BUCK



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

My daughter killed this one Friday afternoon. I posted pictures of two different deer this year at the edge of my front yard at the ranch. This deer is the first one I posted. Really planned on letting him go another year but I saw him again last week and he was all drawn up and looked pretty poor. Thought it would be better to take him this year rather than possibly have him not make it or go downhill next year. I'll never know if it was the right decision but I believe it was a good call and she was one happy kid.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Boy, Thats a big smile. And a purdy buck.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations to her. That is a great buck.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome! Congratulations, awesome! Congratulations!!! What a Smile!!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

*Your Front Yard*

Been following your posts, and have really enjoyed the pics. Congrats to the young lady and to you as well, Dad. Thanks much for sharing with us.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW! Awesome animal. Let us know the B&C score. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

fantastic, great job.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow!!!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Thumbs up! 

Has to be the right call making her that happy.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Man.....what a great deer....congrats little lady


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I've hunted all my life and never even came close to a deer like that.
congratulations to you daughter.

My daughter has been going with me for 30 years and she loves deer camp! However, I have never been able to get her to shoot a gun, rifle, bbgun, pellet gun, etc. 

She just loves to sit around the camp fire and drink beer.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful deer and an Awesome smile, thanks for sharing!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh my.... great shooting young lady, nice deer.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome, great decision, she will never forget that big boy


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

That's greatness!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Heck I would be super happy as well if I got to take that deer! Great deer


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice deer, Make sure and find a Texas Big Game Awards Official Scorer and get that one entered into the scored division before the deadline of Feb 15th.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dang nice deer Buck! She looks stoked. Will look great on the wall. I am totally envious. I hope that girl know what a great dad she has. Going to be taking my nephew on his first hunt in Feb. Just a hog hunt but I bet I get him hooked on hunting. That will be the second person I get to see with their first hunting grin on their face. I love it. Jamie still talks about the trip to your place. I guess I better find a lease or I will be paying for a hunt this year for her. LOL


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

way to go!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Classic. You should send the photos to some magazines. Great buck, story, and pictures.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

WTG girl!

R


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely the right call! Great pic!


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

great picture, some thing to brag about for sure, she will never forget this


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations to her. That is an awesome buck.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Lord have mercy ! Wow, Great buck and awesome pic''s ! That is an awesome 1st, 2nd, 100th buck !


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

willsoonbfishin said:


> WOW! Awesome animal. Let us know the B&C score. Thanks for posting the pics.


Judging from her excitement when she shot him and the smile on her face I would say the score was somewhere around 250+. She is still floating around on cloud 9. Maybe dad is floating a little as well. It was certainly one of those once in a lifetime days when this all happened. She hunted over 25 days this season and hung in there to the very end. I was really proud of her and she does realize that she was very fortunate to kill a deer of this caliber.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Awesome buck dad! What a great memory y'all will have!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to the young lady, and Way to Go dad! Great buck, I don't care who you are!
BB


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

CONGRATS to Your Daughter on a Great deer!!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Awesome deer and awesome smile!!!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Awesome*

Thumbs UP! That's cool!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats to the young lady....heck of a deer


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Now that's a *beautiful* young lady and a BOMBER of a buck.
That's truly a hunt you both will remember forever. Well done
dad. Later Baker


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you. Very well done.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Totally Awesome, heck I have been hunting 40 years and would loved to have had that one. Huge Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Congrats to your daughter and your entire family!


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats to a beautiful young lady on a exceptional hunt.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Thats great stuff right there.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

whoa! Very nice, tell her congrats.
What county ? what did he weigh? what caliber ?
come on tell the story.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

That is an awesome buck!!! Congrats to her!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PortATrout again


Congrats to the young lady and Way to go Dad!!! It's looks to me like you made exactly the right decision.

BTW, we may have discussed this before, but, have you ever considered adoption.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

That is a nice spread...HER SMILE-just bout as wide as the deer antlers.
Cost of getting abuck of a lifetime....$1500....the cost of seeing your young daughter with a smile as wide as the sky...PRICELESS
today's young hunters are the future conservators of nature


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

MAN! thats a nice one. congrats!!!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Blue.dog said:


> I've hunted all my life and never even came close to a deer like that.
> congratulations to you daughter.
> 
> My daughter has been going with me for 30 years and she loves deer camp! However, I have never been able to get her to shoot a gun, rifle, bbgun, pellet gun, etc.
> ...


That's funny right there! It's a "BEER CAMP!"
:cheers:


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW that is awsome.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Great animal!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*wow*

Great deer


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Excellent, way to go pop. rs


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!*

*:ac550:WOW!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

That smile makes it the right call! Well done, and congrats to you both!


----------

